# Ohm Vs Volt Vs Vape Vs Battery Vs Etc



## bjorn (17/7/14)

I've been searching around trying to find some kind of definitive guide as to how the power in your battery plays with the resistance in the coil of your clearomiser and how that all translates into the ultimate vape?

Like I've got your regular twisp which no-one really seems too know much about and then I also have a Vision Spinner II battery and today received my mini protank 3 with dual coil setup. The stock coil is 1.5ohm and the extra coils I bought are 2ohms.

What are the pros and cons with this setup? When I eventually get to rebuilding the coils, what resistance should I be looking at?

Biggest question of all, how do the pros know all this stuff?

Admin, please move my thread to the correct board if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## RoSsIkId (17/7/14)

With great wattage comes great low battery and many charge time.

As far i know your higher ohm coil take bit longer to fire up. So you will get a better taste on your 2nd pull when holding the fire button. I use the 16b/d and mpt3 on my mvp as all day mod. And take about 3 pulls on it each time keeping the fireing button in. Coil heats up nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (17/7/14)

Ohms are ohms. They don't change.

Watts (Power) = Volts X Current

Current = Volts / Resistance (ohms)

Therefore we can say

Watts = Volts X Volts / Resistance. 

This is fine in most cases, but sometimes batteries can't put out enough current (amps). So with your vision spinner and a 1.5ohm coil, you won't see a difference above 4.3v, in fact there'll probably be no noticeable difference between 3.8 and 4.3v because the battery won't be able to push that kind of current. This is also dependent on the overall charge of the battery. A fully charged battery can put out more power, and it decreases as the charge decreases.

2ohm coils on a VS are perfect. You'll be able to run them from 3.3v to 4.3v with no problems and a noticeable change between each step. If you were to rebuild coils, I'd say aim for 2ohms. I kind of regret having bought loads of 1.5ohm jobbies. However I'd recommend rather getting a proper rebuildable if you are planning to build coils. Kayfun/Russian etc. And when you have one of those you'll want something that can put out a few more watts as the VS2 can only pump out around 10W at best. A nice VV/VW mod might let you run 15W with a nice rebuildable atty, giving you much better flavour and vapour.

Best of luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/14)

bjorn said:


> I've been searching around trying to find some kind of definitive guide as to how the power in your battery plays with the resistance in the coil of your clearomiser and how that all translates into the ultimate vape?
> 
> Like I've got your regular twisp which no-one really seems too know much about and then I also have a Vision Spinner II battery and today received my mini protank 3 with dual coil setup. The stock coil is 1.5ohm and the extra coils I bought are 2ohms.
> 
> ...


 
Hi @bjorn

I was in the same boat as you when I started. First on Twisp, then Spinners and Protanks on commercial coils, then I started rebuilding my mPT2 coils - that was fantastic - I got an improved vape on the rebuilt mPT2 coils compared to the standard commercial ones. Rebuilding on the mPT2 was quite fiddly but doable. Then I got onto rebuildables.

If you are on commercial coils, the lower ohm ones generally heat up faster and lead to a warmer vape. On your Vision Spinner 2 you can change the voltage and therefore also the power. The lower ohm coils will allow you to end up at a higher power than the higher ohm coils. But setting your power is a personal thing. What you like others may not. Also many juices change slightly at different power settings. Some juices can change quite a bit. So its more about experimenting what works for you.

How do the pros know all this stuff? Well, there is no real textbook for this. Info tends to be scattered all over the place. I think most of the experienced folk just learn it over time and trial and error. Also, forums like these help a huge amount.

I'd suggest reading up about ohms law and knowing that most devices have current and power limitations. Then, know that there are massive tradeoffs with coil building. You want a low enough resistance to get enough power but you also want enough vaporisation and surface area of the wire in contact with the wick - which increases the resistance. So finding the right balance that suits your preference is what its all about. And there is ample to experiment with.

Just as an example, when I was rebuilding coils for my mini Protank 2, I got a great vape from a 1.6 ohm coil which I was powering with my MVP - set to only about 9 Watts. The coil was a simple micro-coil with 1.5mm internal diameter, about 9 or 10 wraps of 28g Kanthal wire - and wicked with a piece of organic cotton. Worked a charm. RipTripper's mini Protank build video was the one I followed initially to get me going on that path. Also we have some expert mini Protank coil builders on the forum.

Check out the coil thread on these types of atomisers
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/
Also, I suggest that before you start rebuilding, you read all the "sticky" threads at the top of the Modders Paradise forum. They also contain good info and lots of important safety info.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/

Another thing is watch Youtube videos on coil building. Often these guys (like Rip Tripper, PBusardo etc) give more insight and you pick up things from different videos. PBusardo has a lot of useful info on his site (tasteyourjuice.com).

All the best

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/14)

Incidentally, @bjorn

The Twisp coils are in the region of 2.0 to 2.2 ohms. I measured several of them.
Lets say 2.1 ohms.

Not sure exactly what voltage the battery is since I haven't tested it. But let's say at some point in its discharge it is around 3.7 volts.

So then the power on that coil is V squared/R, or about 6.5 Watts. 
So I'd say the Twisp setup is running in the region of 6 to 8 Watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Print this out; all the calc's you require:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

thanks for the useful info guys. i've definitely noticed, this setup i have compared to my brother's mpt2 setup with the same battery, i don't really get much difference moving from 3.3v to 3.8v and higher than that it's all pretty much the same. my tobacco flavoured juice from vapeking, basically tastes like vanilla flavour, so don't know if it was just faulty packaging or as you say, the flavour is not right due to the setup.

ok so to understand it right, the 2ohm coil will be the better one for this setup?

i'm still planning on rebuilding coils for my twisp as the gf is happy with hers. i've pretty much given up on the damned twisp due to it's leaky top burning nature. i've got a spare twisp battery though so will be using that on my mpt3 when the vision has to charge. 
that said, i can't quite make out, but if i compare the vision spinner 2 battery vs the twisp battery, i would say the twisp must be somewhere between 3.3 - 3.7 volts, purely judging on the flavour and vape i'm getting. maybe nearer to the 3.3v region.

i saw in a post where the guys talk about coil rebuilding that they go as low as 0.45 ohms? how does that work?

if i understand correctly, more watt = more power = better vape? but this depends on your resistance in your coil? or is the resistance in the coil just what controls your battery usage?
and when it comes to rebuilding these commercial coils, is 1.5 - 2.2 ohms always what i would have to aim for?

*i wish i could remember back to school when we were learning this stuff in science class! i'll definitely have to read up on this again to understand it.


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

thanks @johan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

IMO tobacco flavours only excel at ≤0.9Ω and that is not achievable with starter kits like twisp etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

gotcha


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

ah this shed some light for me on the voltage/wattage/ooooohhhm thing. by weird, funky hipster beard guy.


----------

